# 1p's and 2p's



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

The wife was counting all the 1p's and 2p's out on the kitchen table when she suddenly got very angry and started shouting and crying for no reason. 
I thought to myself, "She's going through the change."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VDG (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

